# Bilyana Golf



## Big_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Have seem some very negative reviews of other golf tour operators on here, so thought I'd post my experiences with Bilyana

We were due to fly out next Thursday 7th to Belek, a group of 12 golfers, Easyjet cancelled flights last week so had to contact Bilyana with the bad news.

As everyone else we were offered a credit, reschedule or refund in full. As it was other peoples money and I didn't want to lose our rights to a refund I took that refund.

Transfer was made same day, cleared in my account this morning, 5 star service will 100% be booking with them again once this chaos is over

We were always YGT customers until on our 1st trip to Turkey we noticed how many transfers they were doing, been with them ever since, great service before and once you're at your destination

Would recommend to anyone planning a trip abroad


----------



## CliveW (Apr 30, 2020)

Same for us. Full refund within weeks of cancellation of travel. 5 stars!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 1, 2020)

Its good to hear honest customer service is still alive and well.  Shame your trip was cancelled, Turkey is a great golf destination.


----------



## Big_G (May 1, 2020)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Its good to hear honest customer service is still alive and well.  Shame your trip was cancelled, Turkey is a great golf destination.
		
Click to expand...

I was watching Michael O'Leary on the news earlier explain the logistics of Ryanair processing all the refunds that are due, saying it could take up to 3 months for May flight refunds. When he explained the details of how they normally process 10k refunds a month, they are now looking at having to process 10mil refunds a month with almost zero staff, I started to have some sympathy

Then you work out how much of our money they have as an "interest free loan" and my feelings changed quickly, also does it really take any longer to process a voucher than refund money? I imagine re-booking must take longer than a refund?


----------



## CliveW (May 1, 2020)

If your flight is cancelled by either the airline or due to closed borders, you are entitled to a full refund not a credit note. Jet 2 refunded our fares in full within a fortnight.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_Compensation_Regulation


----------

